# Busco Beach Spring Ride!



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

We will be heading over to Goldsboro, NC for a ride at Busco Beach Friday April 27- Sunday April 29th

If you're nearby and want to join up or meet up we will be there!


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am going to be down there for Mud Bash on the 4-6 May! Miss ya by a week....


----------

